# Bay Flats Lodge - "Red Alert"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay

September 23, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
As long as weâ€™re lucky enough to sidestep any major tropical weather, the fishing outlook for the remainder of September looks favorable. However, anglersâ€™ ability to locate the trout and the red fish right now still depends on them first locating active baitfish, especially the mullet. Historically, the first part of September provides a pattern of lower tides accompanied by incoming currents that typically provide coastal anglers some rather large schools of feeding redfish. The anticipation is that most of these fish will be found in knee and thigh-deep waters along many of the leeward shorelines in area bays, and in the past it has not been unheard of to find some really nice trout mixed-in with the reds.

Thereâ€™s more than one way to go about chasing these fish during this time of the year. One proven strategy is to follow the fish out to deeper water during a period of low tide that happens to be accompanied by an out-going current. A second successful strategy is to fish tight against the shoreline grass on a high tide that happens to be accompanied by incoming water currents. Most of our recent redfish action is coming from area grass beds in knee and thigh-deep water real early in the morning or late in the evening before sunset, and the latest trout landings have been experienced while fishing in waist to chest-deep water over sand flats or places consisting of occasional shell.

Historical fishing logs reflect fishing in September anywhere from East Matagorda Bay all the way down to Rockport, covering a great deal of water on any one day. But a favorite ritual for this time each year has become chasing the reds in Guadalupe Bay near the town of Seadrift. Anglers can typically begin witnessing the undisputable tell-tale signs of redfish that are portrayed by mud boils, sand pockets, and pushes (wakes) on the surface of the water. And as weather conditions permit, this is also another time in the year when anglers will routinely begin looking for what can often become an active trout bite atop many of the open-water shell reefs that pepper the local waters of San Antonio Bay.

Late September tides often begin a slow increase, and this is when coastal anglers should start shifting their trout focus to some of the more secluded back lake areas that are situated all along Matagorda Island just off of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. But regardless of looking for trout over shell out in the middle of the bay, or wading in knee-deep mud in the lakes, it is highly recommended that an early morning regiment be maintained. Start the day in very skinny water chunking junior-sized top water baits, baits like the Super Spook Junior or Skitter Walk Junior. Once the morning sun is high in the sky and the bite on top turns off, anglers should then throw suspending baits and plastic tails out into deeper water, primarily relying on the lower water column for both the trout and the reds.
Have fun, have a great fall season, and keep grindinâ€™!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Following a lull in the catching on Tuesday, we bounced back on Wednesday with three oil and gas customers at Bay Flats Lodge for team building and distributor appreciation. We boxed six solid redfish from slot 20"-28", with one being 28" (woo-hoo). One of todayâ€™s redfish was oversized, which was tagged, and won the first place finish in the companyâ€™s mini-tournament. We also added a nice trout, as well as several other varieties, and called it a good day under clear, hot conditions.

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*
Had some great results yesterday while wade fishing with live bait. We released two monster reds, with both taping-out at nearly 40-inches. Fun stuff, and all-around fun day with Bay Flats Lodge guests!

Watch Our Latest Fishing Video





*Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Mainly cloudy. A few peeks of sunshine possible. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 40 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy with scattered showers and thunderstorms overnight. Low 79F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 60 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then cloudy skies late. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Saturday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.28 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy with scattered showers and thunderstorms developing late at night. Low 78F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Sunday 80 % Precip. / 0.34 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Sunday Night 90 % Precip. / 0.22 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the evening, then mainly cloudy overnight with thunderstorms likely. Low 77F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90%. 
*Synopsis: *
Copious moisture will contribute to additional isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms today through Saturday. Weak to moderate onshore flow is expected today. Onshore flow will increase to moderate levels tonight and Saturday as an upper level disturbance approaches the central United States. Unsettled weather will continue into early next week as a cold front slowly approaches the region. Rainfall chances will be fairly high Monday into Tuesday before a slow drying begins later in the week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 88.0 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*more*

more


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*photos Continued*

more pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Trophy Whitetail Deer Hunting*

Bay Flats Lodge 1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge 1-888-677-4868*

Trophy Whitetail Deer Hunting


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)




----------

